# Tuckerman's Ravine



## uphillklimber (Mar 21, 2010)

x


----------



## andyzee (Mar 21, 2010)

The story and pics of the handicapped skier were awesome, thanks.


----------



## EOS (Mar 21, 2010)

WOW!  Thanks for sharing that with us!

Great pics!
________
vaporizer reviews


----------



## Philpug (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoping to head up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## playoutside (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the trip report.  Especially enjoyed the pics of the para-skier and his crew!   So inspiring! Great for him, great of his human sled team!  Truly impressive all around!!

I've done the hike...no interest and not enough ability to ski it...agree there is some fun people-watching there!   But think you captured the best of the human spirit.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice pictures and report!  

The physically challenged skier is part of the adaptive program from Loon, my buddy Matt was one of the towers.  

Very happy you took and shared these pics!


----------

